
Man found his grandparents vintage travel photos and decided to recreate them - ranopano
http://www.thevintagenews.com/2016/05/21/man-follows-grandparents-footsteps-by-travelling-to-the-same-places-2/
======
LoSboccacc
For being '74 photos they have an astonishing quality, from the actual capture
to the print.

My parents photo have that seventy grainy look plus very narrow gamut.

